# husqvarna 288 xp light



## busybeazz (Dec 4, 2008)

I was at the local pawn shop today looking for bargain win i ran a cross a Husqvarna 288 xp light for $349 seams to be in pretty good shape good compression i could probably talk them down to $300 would this b a good deal .And is this a good milling saw Thanks


----------



## busybeazz (Dec 5, 2008)

glad ever one spoke up at once .Well i went a head and purchased saw got it home and cleaned it up a little and checked it out a little more .put fresh gas in it and it fired on third pool . i will try it out tomorrow on some oak i have to sea how well it runs and if theirs any issues with it as i have only 5 days to return it if its not right .so ill run the hell out of it . o ya i only paid 275$ i don't thank they new what they had.


----------



## slabmaster (Dec 5, 2008)

Nice saws.I like mine.They have alot of power.Nice score!


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Dec 6, 2008)

busybeazz said:


> glad ever one spoke up at once .Well i went a head and purchased saw got it home and cleaned it up a little and checked it out a little more .put fresh gas in it and it fired on third pool . i will try it out tomorrow on some oak i have to sea how well it runs and if theirs any issues with it as i have only 5 days to return it if its not right .so ill run the hell out of it . o ya i only paid 275$ i don't thank they new what they had.



IF you would have put it on the "chainsaw" forum, you would have got some answers... Anyway, glad you like your new to you saw...

Rob


----------



## redprospector (Dec 6, 2008)

288 lite is a good saw, not as good as the old 288xp, but a good saw.
If you're milling small log's it should do ok, but it might be a little light in the britches for milling big oak. $275 is a heck of a good deal if she's in good shape.

Andy


----------



## busybeazz (Dec 7, 2008)

saw is in good shape i don't thank it was used much its not got many scratches on it .saw ran great yesterday ran 2 tanks of gas through her but i have not tried it on the mill yet because the bar is 36in and i need 24in and chain i am gonna order some new ripping chain i just have not decided ho it buy it from yet any suggestions would b appreciated. I'm looking for the best deal and i have 0 exp re grind standard chain to ripper so i figure ill buy new and start from there.
I am cutting 12-16 in poplar making d logs for log cabin i thank this saw will b much better then the 029 i have bin using .029 worked but really slow and i am sure not good for that small saw.


----------



## excess650 (Dec 7, 2008)

Site sponsor Amick's had some kickin' deals on GB bars a while back. I bought a 28" and would recommend the same to you for the mill. You'll lose 6" with the mill, so the 28" will give you a ~22" maximim cut.

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=62972

Ripping chains aren't a necessity for milling, and you might want to try a regular chain against the ripping chain, particularly in relatively soft wood like poplar(assuming tulip poplar).


----------



## busybeazz (Dec 7, 2008)

thanks i will check them out .I have used reg chain on my 029 and it dos work but i end up wit a wash board surface .i can live with it because i am adding 1 in blue board between logs to help with insulation and any shrinkage issues i may have . But i figured id try a milling chain just because i was told it was easier on saw ? and yes tulip poplar. thanks


----------

